# Your view - Original , or otherwise ?



## deeslexia (Jul 30, 2012)

i love Contax / Kiev cameras .

I have a 1930s Contax from parts , inexpensively and painstakingly rebuilt with Kiev II shutter in Ukraine by ex-Kiev technicians , together with another Contax II from a wreck repaired and cleaned with tan leather covering which is being shipped  . 

They also restored  my Contax III as orignal actually fixing the meter , from two wrecks which is now a less than prstine , but smooth and quiet .
 I am also awaiting  a hybrid spare  Contax III body with Kiev 4 compact selenium meter and controls . which is reminiscent of a post war Contax IIIa which seems a little less well formed to me !

To buy and repair / CLA a nice Contax II or III ,  'legitimately' would be prohibitively expensive , but I have saved 4 wrecks from an ignominious end as spares and had a lot of fun doing it  .  

These cameras cover the period of 22 years  1935-1957 from Germany and  former USSR , which is amazing in itself and fascinates me . 

I have original Kievs , including a pair of Kiev II and a Kiev IIa in fabulous condition , plus a pair of Leica II and pair of Leica IIIc , so I am not immune to original , un molested cameras !

Would you go so far as to create your own dream camera ?

dee


----------

